# Breighton - July 15/16



## Chris_G (Jul 12, 2006)

For anyone at a loose end this weekend, why not head over to the Breighton Airshow in North Yorkshire. A rather tempting line up is promised including the following.......

P-51D Mustang - Susy
P-51D Mustang - Big Beautifull Doll
P-51D Mustang - Janie
Hurricane - RAC
ME109J Buchon - RAC
Percival Mew Gull - RAC
Arrow Active - RAC
F4U Corsair - The Fighter Collection
Spitfire IX - OFMC (MH434)
Spitfire T.IX - Anthony Hodgson (PT462)
Harvard
Utterly Butterlies
Fokker DR1 x2
Bucker Jungmiester Duo
Bucker Jungmann
Red Bull Matadors (sunday only)

plus loads of other stuff i cant remember check out
The Real Aeroplane Company
for more details....... only a tenner per adult bargain!


----------

